# Bush's belt



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

http://blogs.usatoday.com/ondeadline/20 ... tml?csp=34










What the heck? Does this guy think he is too good to abide by the laws, or is he so much less important than the average driver that he doesn't need restraining?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your worried if the president wears a seatbelt. No offense Steaprio, but you need to get a life. You also need to get in touch with reality. It says the pic was taken while touring the ranch. Come out to North Dakota and try find a farmer or rancher wearing their seatbelts driving around their land. They wear then as often as anyone else out on the road, but on the ranch?????? Get real.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Any seatbelt law is unconstitutional. Nuff said


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

that picture would be better if Bush was flipping the photographer off


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Criticizing the President for not wearing a seat belt while he is on the ranch, I don't care if you're a dem, rep or ind, that is about as dumb as it gets. I read some of the comments on that article, and I seriously wonder how some of those people have enough brains to breathe. "He is setting a bad example", what a joke. Plainsman put it best when he said "get a life"


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hes driving a Ford Superduty. He doesnt NEED a seatbelt


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> Hes driving a Ford Superduty.


Well at least he's doing something right!  8)


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

Either he follows the law that he claims to uphold or he is a hypocrite. This picture is the picture of a hypocrite.

I don't care if you agree or disagree with the man or the law, he should follow the law to a T.


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

Gun Owner said:


> Hes driving a Ford Superduty. He doesnt NEED a seatbelt












You don't think so?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Steopria, I repeat, get with the real world. There is no law requiring you to use a seatbelt on your own land. He isn't a hypocrite, your not well enough informed about the law.


----------



## steaprio (May 18, 2007)

It seems to me that seatbelts are just as important in providing for the protection of the occupants of a vehicle on private property as on public property. Whether or not the law reaches that far, this sends the wrong message to the nation. Frankly I know I get the impression that the click it or ticket crackdown is just a matter of increasing ticket revenue, and the fact that the president doesn't bother to buckle up seems to support that.

I do see your point, though.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

steaprio, there is a MAJOR difference in driving around on the ranch, and driving on the road. on the ranch THERE IS NO TRAFFIC, there is nothing to hit, and he isn't going fast.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

steaprio said:


> You don't think so?


I was being funny. But I'd bet that all that damage didnt involve a rancher poking around on his own property.

Instead of jumping all over this issue like a trained monkey because the media pointed out something stupid you never noticed before in all the footage of him driving that truck, why dont you do something important with your time.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

not to mention the fact that seatbelt or seatbelt, the driver of that truck is dead


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gun Owner said:


> Hes driving a Ford Superduty. He doesnt NEED a seatbelt


So true!! Fords rarely get up enough speed to need a seatbelt, and when you are getting out so often to fix your truck, those seatbelts get a little annoying. :toofunny:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

But you have to admit that the Ford engineers were ahead of the game, and thinking about people up in North Dakota when they installed heaters in the tailgates, so peoples hands wouldn't get cold as they pushed their Ford off to the side of the road. :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gohon said:


> But you have to admit that the Ford engineers were ahead of the game, and thinking about people up in North Dakota when they installed heaters in the tailgates, so peoples hands wouldn't get cold as they pushed their Ford off to the side of the road. :lol:


 :rollin: More like pushing it onto thin ice when they've had enough!


----------

